# Diet & Exercise software program - know of one?



## Moledrain (Sep 20, 2006)

Greetings all.

I wonder if anybody has used a program on their computer which enables entry of diet and exercise data?

There are many programs out there, (all tried so far are of US origin), and before I download yet another free trial I thought I'd ask the membership if anybody has experience of a user friendly one?

Being retired now Mrs Moley and I find ourselves getting just a tiny bit podgy.We already have some iron to pump and to see our progress on an upwardly rising, or falling graph would be a terrific incentive to carry on.

I have searched the See Less of You thread but didn't find anything.

Thanks

Moley


----------



## 101405 (Oct 15, 2006)

*keeping fit*

3 Things to keep you fit . Eat less .ask why you eat what you eat?
Eat healthy /little alcohol
walk
sorry its not on any program, I know it can be hard .2 things you should cut out now! this moment!! SALT an SUGAR. live well


----------



## Pusser (May 9, 2005)

*Re: keeping fit*



silversurfa said:


> 3 Things to keep you fit . Eat less .ask why you eat what you eat?
> Eat healthy /little alcohol
> walk
> sorry its not on any program, I know it can be hard .2 things you should cut out now! this moment!! SALT an SUGAR. live well


I'm already there apart from the eating less although I do ask why I eat it and invariably it is because I want it. I do not add salt to anything except chips and have chips rarely. Sugar is a bit of a problem. I think I have one plantation working 24/7 just to keep me in sugar for tea and cereals. But apart from being fat my diet seems to be ticking over nicely. :roll:


----------

